

CronusPaaS, opensource PaaS framework for the cloud - yubin154
http://www.cronuspaas.com

======
cronuspaas
Deploy sample application in 10 seconds. Manage Java, Python, Node, or ANY
Languages or Stacks. Deploy to Hundreds of Machines in Seconds. No Vendor Lock
In, run on GCP, AWS, Azure. Light Weight, Setup in 2 Minute. Scale Simply and
Predictably. Intuitive UI, RESTful APIs. 100% Open Source.

